# Collegare il Sixaxis via Bluetooth

## spillo

Ciao a tutti, di nuovo qua  :Smile:  Questa volta perché vorrei collegare il Sixaxis a Gentoo in modo da poterlo usare come un normalissimo Joypad (e se si potesse anche per altro, come il controllo di qualche programma, sarebbe il massimo). Via USB è molto facile, funziona al volo senza necessità di troppe manovre, ma il mio desiderio è quello di usarlo senza bisogno dell'uso di cavi vari...

Io ho installato il pacchetto net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2 e gnome-bluetooth-2.28.6 per la gestione dei dispositivi e tutto funziona perfettamente, almeno per quel che ho provato... Quando accendo il Sixaxis esso viene rilevato dal pc (tant'è che mi viene chiesto di associarlo), ma ovviamente non riesco perché al momento di inserire il codice mi trovo impossibilitato...

Ho trovato questa guida: http://www.pabr.org/sixlinux/sixlinux.en.html

è vecchia, quindi sarebbe un po' da adattare immagino... Innanzitutto ho aggiunto la flag old-daemons a bluez per avere il servizio hidd, solo che questo non riesco ad avviarlo:

```
# /etc/init.d/hidd start

hidd                      | * Starting hidd ...

hidd                      |grep: /etc/bluetooth/input.service: No such file or directory                                                                  [ !! ]

hidd                      | * ERROR: hidd failed to start
```

Ad ogno modo, facendo uno scan da terminale non trovo nulla anche se il Sixaxis è acceso:

```
# hcitool scan

Scanning ...
```

Mentre gnome-bluetooth mi chiede se intendo associarlo, dicendomi anche il mac address che effettivamente riesco a pingare:

```
# l2ping 00:19:C1:33:35:C4

Ping: 00:19:C1:33:35:C4 from 11:11:11:11:11:11 (data size 44) ...

4 bytes from 00:19:C1:33:35:C4 id 0 time 39.82ms

4 bytes from 00:19:C1:33:35:C4 id 1 time 38.46ms

4 bytes from 00:19:C1:33:35:C4 id 2 time 39.55ms

3 sent, 3 received, 0% loss
```

Seguendo la guida provo a lanciare sixpair:

```
Current Bluetooth master: 11:11:11:11:11:11

Setting master bd_addr to 11:11:11:11:11:11
```

Quindi:

```
# hidd --server --nocheck -n
```

Il comando successivo non posso avviarlo in quanto probabilmente mi manca qualcosa:

```
# hcidump -t -V -x

bash: hcidump: command not found
```

Provo a proseguire lo stesso e mi blocco comunque (accendo il pad):

```
# hidd --server --nocheck -n

Can't listen on HID control channel: Address already in use
```

Insomma, son fermo... Voi sapreste darmi una mano?  :Smile: 

----------

